# Ground hog hunting....



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

My wife and I went out ground hog hunting to clean up some hunting property. I found some Hornady 30 gr. V-Max ammo for my Savage Model 93 .22 Mag. 
These bullets are awesome! They caused more damage than I ever thought. We ended up with 12 at the end of the day. Here is a few pictures of some we shot.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome! Good times.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Ive seen a lot of groundhogs in the last few days. Way more than i normally see, but less than you shot. Nice job!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

FIne job on the whistle pigs.......A .22 mag is an excellent woodchuck rifle!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

DeSperado,
Congrats, on the g-hog kills. 

The only good g-hog is a dead g-hog. 

Bowhunter57


----------

